# Raw eggs... Who does this...



## Queenbee (3 May 2013)

Now ive read in a few places about the benefits of feeding a raw egg to horses for coat health and protein boost... Some say no more than one a day and other reccomendations arejust popping an egg in a feed once a week as a boost.  

Now I've never done this or known of anyone who has done this, but anyone out there who does or has fed their horses eggs... 

How effective is it?

What are people's thoughts on it?

Just musing really...


----------



## micramadam (3 May 2013)

Very sceptical   Surely their digestive system is not set up to deal with eating eggs?


----------



## Elsiecat (3 May 2013)

I'd imagine they'd get a serious case of the trots (excuse the pun).
I'd be interested to know though!


----------



## mandwhy (4 May 2013)

I have heard of this too. Sounds like an eggcellent way of getting a bit more protein! My girl is building up at the mo maybe I'll pop one in, what's the worst that can happen? Don't answer that :-/

I wonder what she'd do if I put a whole egg in, I bet she'd give it a crack.


----------



## touchstone (4 May 2013)

My dad always gave his a raw egg every day well mixed in the evening feed. My poor grandad thought the chickens had stopped laying as dad used to sneak them to all his horses!

He swore by eggs and stout and his horses all had fantastic coats and hooves and were well muscled.


----------



## Casey76 (4 May 2013)

Last I heard was that horses were vegetarians... Why would you feed then an animal product?


----------



## SCMSL (4 May 2013)

If you want a protein boost, why not just feed alfalfa?


----------



## Polos Mum (4 May 2013)

My hens often lay in the hay bars and the horses just ignore them.  I was collecting eggs once and my big horse was begging and begging for one (think he thought they were apples) so I gave him one whole like an apple - he soon spat it out !!! 

I'd have thought there were more veggy sources of protein that would work better with their digestive systems.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 May 2013)

Stout yes eggs NO, I would never feed my horses anything like that. If you want good sources of protein then linseed meal and alfalfa pellet/unmollassed chaffs.


----------



## Purple18 (4 May 2013)

There's a guy in ireland on a racing yard that feeds all the horses raw eggs 2 a day one in each feed shell along with guinness a pint per feed  he beileve that it helps the horse keep fit and recommed it to anyone  was also horse you were refusing to eat or very poorly never tried tho


----------



## Queenbee (4 May 2013)

For all of you that are posting like I'm actually considering this... May I  just point out that im happy with bens diet, that he has in my opinion ample protein levels.  So for all who are saying "why would *you* want to feed this?" I wouldn't, I'm not considering it, I'm not overly anti it, but I just don't like the concept of raw egg...

I was simply interested, it's something I keep stumbling across and something I thought I'd find more out about... 

Just to reiterate... Ben will not be having eggs


----------



## Queenbee (4 May 2013)

Purple18 said:



			There's a guy in ireland on a racing yard that feeds all the horses raw eggs 2 a day one in each feed shell along with guinness a pint per feed  he beileve that it helps the horse keep fit and recommed it to anyone  was also horse you were refusing to eat or very poorly never tried tho
		
Click to expand...

Interesting... Shell too


----------



## Purple18 (4 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Interesting... Shell too

Click to expand...

Supposedly it added something to the overall benefit. sounds very crunchie to me.


----------



## Ranyhyn (4 May 2013)

I have read it too.  I did it once when I was younger (eggs and guiness in christmas feed).
Horse lived


----------



## Queenbee (4 May 2013)

BoolavogueDC said:



			I have read it too.  I did it once when I was younger (eggs and guiness in christmas feed).
Horse lived 

Click to expand...


----------



## touchstone (4 May 2013)

It's worth bearing in mind that this was years ago, before everyone gets on their high horses about feeding.  

Alfalfa wasn't readily available and having seen a horse lick up blood I don't think that they are all that averse to animal protein, just they may not get the full benefits of it with their digestive system.  Lots of people have fed cod liver oil for years with no harm.

The crushed up shell was supposed to add calcium btw.


----------



## Purple18 (4 May 2013)

touchstone said:



			It's worth bearing in mind that this was years ago, before everyone gets on their high horses about feeding.  

Alfalfa wasn't readily available and having seen a horse lick up blood I don't think that they are all that averse to animal protein, just they may not get the full benefits of it with their digestive system.  Lots of people have fed cod liver oil for years with no harm.

The crushed up shell was supposed to add calcium btw.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you couldn't remember what it actually gave


----------



## 4x4 (4 May 2013)

Calcium, well, you have to add that if you feed bran so maybe they knew something in the old says after all!


----------



## Beau jangles (4 May 2013)

I've known horses who where given Guinness in there feed, I'd rather feed a raw egg than alcohol to horses , won't be partaking in either though !
My chickens sometimes roll an egg out the coup by accident then it's a fight for them to eat it shell and all so if the chickens eat there own I think it wouldn't bother a horse all that much.


----------



## Queenbee (4 May 2013)

On the subject of protein and horses eating animal products... I used to have a pony who used to rummage through my back pack if I left it lying around... He was very partial to my ham or bacon sandwiches


----------



## xloopylozzax (4 May 2013)

Dad fed our horses eggs too, shell and all. 
As and when really, if we had lots of chucks (thus lots of eggs) they wouldn't get wasted.
Didn't do them any harm!


----------



## EAST KENT (4 May 2013)

Did`nt the old time `Chasers in Ireland get egss and a Guiness as a conditioner?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (4 May 2013)

Lol Kia is partial to a bacon sarnie if you dare hold one and are I attentive within reaching distance, I was talking once and he took nearly a ill roll warm and all and ate the lot  I want impressed but my mum and dad were rolling around haha! 

I don't have a problem with things that are commercially produced like supplement ingredients, as these aren't raw materials most of the time. But feeding a horse dairy produce or eggs just sends shivers up my spine, like those who regularly feed their horse or dog chocolate

I have fed Guinness and bran for tummies and such alo sweetheart stout is good for an iron boost, that's ht we did back in the day lol, learned that from my dad and never seen it fail


----------



## EMZ (4 May 2013)

My friends dad used to feed them everyday to the racers and show ponies. Used to have gigantic trays of eggs just for the neddys x


----------



## snooples (4 May 2013)

weird that this thread has cropped up as we just got a big batch of half broken eggs delivered to the yard so all horses are getting them in their feed, gonna keep an eye out for a change!
Know plenty of racehorses who get them and have never heard of a horse dying from eating an egg


----------



## GoblinPony (4 May 2013)

Just the other day I was talking to a brilliant old horseman and he mentioned feeding raw eggs. He told me eggs could work wonders on emaciated horses, or just when you needed to put weight on a horse very quickly. 
I've also heard that some breeders feed raw eggs to their stallions during the covering season.


----------



## Tnavas (5 May 2013)

A farmer friend of mine has a milk run and sells eggs as well, any cracked eggs went in the horses feed and each feed was also damped down with a pint of milk - his horses always looked amazing and were never ill.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Now ive read in a few places about the benefits of feeding a raw egg to horses for coat health and protein boost... Some say no more than one a day and other reccomendations arejust popping an egg in a feed once a week as a boost.  

Now I've never done this or known of anyone who has done this, but anyone out there who does or has fed their horses eggs... 

How effective is it?

What are people's thoughts on it?

Just musing really...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the raw egg.   But crushed egg shells are very good for horses.


----------



## sarahg83 (5 May 2013)

I can t remember where I read this, but.............. apparently the akhal teke is thought to have that shiny coat from the high protein diet they eat which has egg in it, not sure if this is true or rubbish just remember reading it somewhere. 

I also vaguely remember a friend being recommended it by a vet for something but I have no recollection of why it was recommended


----------



## Tnavas (5 May 2013)

sarahg83 said:



			I can t remember where I read this, but.............. apparently the akhal teke is thought to have that shiny coat from the high protein diet they eat which has egg in it, not sure if this is true or rubbish just remember reading it somewhere. 

I also vaguely remember a friend being recommended it by a vet for something but I have no recollection of why it was recommended
		
Click to expand...

The Akhel Teke has an irridescent gene that produces that shine - you sometimes see it on a chestnut horse too.


----------



## sarahg83 (5 May 2013)

Tnavas said:



			The Akhel Teke has an irridescent gene that produces that shine - you sometimes see it on a chestnut horse too.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that makes more sense  I did always wonder how a egg could have so much effect as there coats are lush


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 May 2013)

When I was young at a livery yard it was the "done thing" to give a raw egg weekly- cant say I noticed any difference (and half the time I forgot tbh!) my horse was no different to the ones owned by religious egg feeders


----------

